# Avatar gesucht



## Joachim (23. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde!

Wir suchen Avatare (Benutzerbilder), die dann andere User hier im Forum per Auswahl nutzen dürfen
um nicht irgendwelche illegal kopierte Bildchen zu nutzen.
Die Avatare (Benutzerbilder) müssen keinen all zu großen Ansprüchen genügen:

100x100 Pixel und max. 35KB groß, es kann ein Foto sein, was Hand gezeichnetes oder eine Animation

Wer hat Lust und Laune ein oder mehrere Avatare zu erstellen, die dann hier im Forum
für alle Mitglieder zur Auswahl stehen?  Wenn du dazu einen Beitrag leisten möchtest, 
dann lad hier im Thema einfach dein(e) Bild(er) hoch und wir stellen sie dann in die Auswahlliste online.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Moin Joachim

wie versprochen hier meine drei. 

@all: Dann stellt mal fleißig ein..bin schon gespannt was wir so zusammenbekommen 
Größe habe ich schon angepasst


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus

Dann will ich mal .....

                             

Frohe Weihnachten :weihn1


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Und noch ein Nachschlag ...


----------



## Joachim (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Moin,

wow  - sehr schön! Ich warte mal ab was so noch kommt, vielleicht kann ich die Avatare dann sortiert einbinden.

@Daniel,
Kannst du bitte die Blüten eventuell nochmal in: 100x100 px hochladen? So gehts zwar auch, aber ich denke im vollem Format kommen sie noch besser. 

Edit: Jepp, ich kann sie in Kategorien sortieren:

- Tiere
- Blüten
- ...


----------



## Joachim (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Nachtrag...

So, die ersten Sind nun verfügbar für alle Mitglieder. 

@Helmut
Danke auch für eine ordentliche Benamung deiner Avatar-Bilder, das macht das Einfügen sehr leicht.  

@Daniel
Hab deine 3 mal in "Kaktus1 ... 3.jpeg" umbenannt. 

@alle die auch mitmachen wollen
Bitte die Bilder gleich so benennen, wie sie dann angezeigt werden sollen. 

Bsp.: __ Schleierschwanz.jpeg oder Weisse_Katze.jpeg

Bitte keine Sonderzeichen in den Namen verwenden: ß,ä,ü,ö zb. !!! Die muss ich sonst alle von Hand umändern. 
Bildgröße: 100x100 px max 35kb als jpeg, png oder gif Datei


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Toll Helmut!

Ich habe auch nochmal welche:


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,
habe auch ein paar Bilder für Dich.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus

Der Weihnachtsmann hat was dagelassen ....

Ich gebe es gerne weiter ....

                     

@ Joachim: ich habe bei den jetzigen das "Avatar" weg gelassen ... hoffe es geht in Ordnung 

Wünsche einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## Eugen (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Hallo Helmut,
ich kritisiere dich ja ungern 
aber auf dem 1.Bild ist nicht die "alte Residenz" sondern das "alte Rathaus" zu sehen.
Über die Qualität der Bilder gibt es aber überhaupt nichts zu mäkeln.
Noch ne schöne Weihnacht.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus Eugen

Frohe Weihnachten ....

Und Danke für die Richtigstellung ... war mir nimmer sicher .... Danke 

Wünsche Dir und deiner Familie noch schöne Feiertage


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus

Mensch .... macht mal ...

Wo sind Koi, sonstige Fische, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, Schmetterlinge, __ Libellen, Seerosen und eventuell __ Schlangen, auch Algen-Bilder und Teichpflanzen sind gerne gesehen (unsere Forums-Themen) und auch durchaus Urlaubsmotive .... ordentlich benamt ... paßt dann schon 

Hier gibts immer so schöne Motive zu sehen 

Na gut ... ich habe wieder ein paar zusammen gebastelt ....

                                       

Aber nicht das ich alleine Avatare zu Verfügung stelle .... kostet ja nix und anfangen (klauen von Forumsfremden) kann auch niemand mit den "Wuzzi-Bildern" etwas ... dient doch einem guten Zweck 

Also bitte ich um rege Beteiligung .... 

Wenns wo happert, techn. gesehen ... ich helfe gerne 

Wer hat vielleicht noch Bilder von den Twintowers (World Trade Center) in New York ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus nochmal

Gerade in den tiefen der Festplatte gefunden ....

Das Avatar ist echt ...

Dieses Bild ist kein Avatar, sondern ein Bild aus Minimundus ...

Schaut verdammt echt aus ... 

 

Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten .... Minimundus bei/in Klagenfurt ist wirklich einen Besuch wert .

Sorry Joachim  .... vergiß dieses Bild


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*



Vielen Dank euch nochmals - ich werd die nächsten Avatare schnellstmöglich einfügen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Sorry Joachim ... ich versorge Dich mit arbeit 

Eines noch 

 

Wenn ich blödsinn hochlade mußt es nur sagen .... ist ja net gerade Forum-Bezogen was ich hochlade


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Nein - ist kein Blödsinn.  Aber bei spätestens 100 Avataren ist dann gut...


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

OK Joachim ... ab jetzt lasse ich den anderen Vortritt


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

 so war das dann aber nicht gemeint... also ich mein, so hab ich das nicht gemeint.  

Edit: oder sinds schon hundert?  nö ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Na ja ... finden läßt sich einiges .... ich mach mal eine Pause ...

Es fehlen ja doch einige Motive ... Forumsbezogen .... wie oben beschrieben ...

Hier gibt es viele die diese beisteuern könnten .... 

Hoffe sie motivieren sich .....


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Servus

     

Hab noch was gefunden ....


----------



## Nikolai (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Hallo Joachim,

deine Idee mit den Avataren finde ich gut. Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir einmal die genaue Definition für die Bezeichnung Avatar herausgesucht.
Ein Auszug unter Wickipedia beschreibt das so:
*In Internetforen wird das Benutzerbild ebenfalls Avatar genannt, ähnlich der 3D-Figur in einer virtuellen Welt. Häufig haben die eingetragenen Benutzer eines Forums die Möglichkeit, ein Bild hochzuladen oder aus einer Liste auszuwählen, das sie dann repräsentiert und das neben ihren Beiträgen in diesem Forum angezeigt wird.*

Vielleicht wird dadurch Sinn und Zweck dieser Bilder deutlicher.
Schade nur, daß sich so wenige beteiligen. Hatte eigentlich mehr Kreativität erwartet.
Ich habe auch ein wenig geübt. Vielleicht hast du ja Verwendung dafür.

       

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Hallo Nikolai,

ich füge sie mit den letzten bisherigen dann noch die Tage hinzu, danke.


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

So,

2 habe ich dann auch mal noch rausgesucht, beschnitten und verkleinert.
   

Das dritte habe ich mir gleich selbst gegönnt.


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Nabend!

So, hab auch nochmal einiges rausgesucht, bearbeitet, verkleinert, teils mit Rahmen versehen - und das hätte ich anzubieten, jedenfalls auch mal was mit Fischen: 

                           

Vielleicht ist für den einen oder anderen etwas Passendes dabei.


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Na also, ich glaub dann haben wirs erstmal  - was aber nicht heist das weitere Avatare hier hochgeladen werden können - als User kann man sich ja auch hier direkt "bedienen". 

Nu muss ich nur mal noch Zeit finden die bisherigen noch einzubauen...


----------



## Frank (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Avatar gesucht*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was zu dem Thema hier los werden.

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, alle Avatare sind klasse, aber es gibt immer welche die sind eben noch ein bisschen klassererererer ... rer. 

Die von Dodi und die beiden bearbeiteten von Nikolai ... Superfettklassegeil!! 

Gefallen mir absolut hervorragend.


----------

